
MIT's Deb Roy: Let's gather around the “digital hearth” - pastalex
https://medium.com/trust-media-and-democracy/tmd-part-2-46d72774f205
======
WaltKlos
I see this approach as a part of a larger community/family site. In this day
of lockdown (covid-19) and the need of many to connect with others, I picture
a multi-layered presentation that allows a "family" (which could be members by
choice not necessarily by blood). This might be measured by a Dunbar group
size of 2 to 15. At this level there could be the communications of a more
personal nature (lots of caveats here and extreme privacy would be essential.
Another layer of community with the Dunbar relationship number between 5 and
150, where intimacy, privacy, and self restraint would require the
communications and passage of information at a more restricted level. I guess
the final level could be labeled the FaceBook level where you choose how to
share your privacy data with the wide world. I don't know, right now, how to
create what I'm trying to describe, but because the electronic world that can
alternately be described as much too intimate and also open to bullying and to
extreme personal and anonymous attacks there is some lack of boundaries being
set that members can depend on. At the different layers different security
techniques would be called on, such as: 1\. Proof that the sender is properly
identified, And/or 2\. Proof that the receiver or receiver group is properly
identified, 3\. Proof that the message was received identically to what was
sent, Even 4\. Restraints that allow for anonymous messages clearly marked as
such. Of course these are all achievable with cryptography. An interesting
application of some of these needs shows up in app Keybase. The article,
'Let’s gather around the “digital hearth”' adds another layer to this scenario
that I see as a possibly web-driven application. Many Web apps take on a part
of this but none allows for a more complete family, community, wide world
structure.

